

Building a company - sooperman
http://avlesh.wordpress.com/2013/03/15/building-a-company/

======
praveenyadav
majority of startups fail. Most likely yours will, as well. Let’s say you
succeeded. Do you want to work against all odds and succeed by creating a
small company with small returns? So much hard work, just for peanuts? -by
Rajesh

@Avlesh

You got great advice from great adviser and turned them into positive. i feel
good you didn't giving up at that time neither you will and now we have grate
entrepreneur to follow. Keep it up :)

